# My favorite fight scene frm "Kiss of the dragon"



## MSTCNC (Jan 10, 2007)

This is a clip of one of my favorite fight scene from KOTD...

Who the actor is that plays "dirty dog"... I have no idea... but, WOW! He's freakin' HUGE!

Enjoy!

*WARNING: ONE CUSS WORD AT MID-POINT!!!*

[yt]hlWoEm9uKDw[/yt]


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah, the movie wasn't all that great but the fight scenes were fantastic as always. Notice how Li strived not to let that big boy hit him. He got tagged a couple of times but still the big guy wasted a lot of energy trying to hit him. 


(of course it's a nicely choreographed fight scene to begin with anyway :uhyeah: )


----------



## bcbernam777 (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Man it stopped before the Chopstick of death was delivered


----------



## MSTCNC (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah... kinda premature on the stopping point, eh?

Oh... and there are TWO cuss words... my bad! 

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------

